# Dropping Poundage and Bow Performance



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

yep old men like you need to slow down LOL ! I don't know but im 43 & I shoot 70 all day long . I guess your only as old as you feel . as for turning the SB down you might have to get new arrows & fix your nocking point but the bow WILL shoot just as good . maybe 20 years ago your dealer might of been correct but now these bows are a fine tuned piece of eq..


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

All depends on the bow, how effiecient the cam/cams are and if it's retimed and tuned at the lower wieght. 

If you simply loosen the limb bolts and back off the draw wieght and just shoot then, YES; you will loose efficiency and speed. 
But, if you back out the limbs and ensure your cam is timed and bow is tuned for that lower wieght you should be OK. 

My 70 pound "Crackerized" 82nd shoots just as fast at IBO @ 60 as it would at 70 pounds with it being tuned perfectly at 60 pounds. :darkbeer:


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> All depends on the bow, how effiecient the cam/cams are and if it's retimed and tuned at the lower wieght.
> 
> If you simply loosen the limb bolts and back off the draw wieght and just shoot then, YES; you will loose efficiency and speed.
> But, if you back out the limbs and ensure your cam is timed and bow is tuned for that lower wieght you should be OK.
> ...


How would adjusting only the poundage effect the cam timing?


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

If you are more accurate at the lower poundage than you are at 70 pounds then no you wont notice the performance difference. I never thought about re-timing the bow and such at the lower draw weight. Makes since to have it rechecked for sure though.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dropped 5.7lbs off my 82nd and I only lost 5fps.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

I dropped 20 pounds, now I'm down to 185 and I still shoot like crap......  :darkbeer:


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think you should worry about bow performance, I am sure at the lower draw weight it will do whatever it is doing now. For whitetails only, I am a fan of 60#. I have 60# limbs on my Alphamax and I wouldn't have it any other way. People hunt and kill deer with much less power than my bow produces. Back in the old days, indians use to kill buffalo with longbows! If I would ever get drawn for elk permit here in Kentucky, I intend to use my 60# bow for that too. I just don't see any reason to draw 70# if you don't need to, in the long run, that wear and tear on your muscles and joints may take a year or two of bowhunting away from you, who wants that?


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*I concur*

I do think 15 or more years ago shooting a heavier bow was almost necessary. However, I don't think it matters with todays compounds. Fred Bear used to say that you can kill any game animal in North America with a 45# bow and he was talking about traditional gear. Unless you're hunting Africa, 60# is perfect. Because of this, I've begun purging my 70# bows. I just traded away my Commander last week and now i'm considering selling my Switchback. I just don't know if I can let that one go though.........


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm 62 and still can shoot 70 lb with no problems. I been doing it for 45 years. I start my bow at 70 lbs and when a get a new size of arrow then group tune the bow to the arrows. My bow is set at 68 lbs now to get the best groups with the arrows I have now for my hunting bow. Poundage is not a big thing as long as it's in that 60 to 70 lb range. The thing I want is the best performance out of my bow and the spine of arrow I'm shooting. Thats the great thing about a compound you can fine tune with the poundage to your arrow spine.


----------



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

*Tiff blows arrows through*

Tiff shot an elk on one film and I am sure she is 40 to 50# and the arrow went into the dirt and the elk did not know a light weight took him out. The key is where you hit like Fred Bear said. Look at the 3D guys they all shoot around 50 to 60#. I am 65 and wobble around so accuracy is more of an issue than power.

Now shoot 321 grain arrow flat and fast to 40 yards with good power.:elch::elch::elch::elch::elch::elch::elch: With so many animals how can I miss?


----------

